# Begininng with the Installation of the EEZE FEED infeed table



## psient

I first opened the box. It is very carefully packed and protected. Interesting that the time it takes to package the table is clearly visible in that nothing seems left to chance. Nice support for all items in the table and there is no over-stuffing. Very industrial of Lee.

On to reading the manual.


----------



## psient

The manual assumes a degree of understanding how to visualize what is being read. There are some illustrations but these are sort of hand drawn pictures with a listing of parts in the picture. So you seem to have to rely upon being really familiar with your saw in order to interpret the instructions prior to installation. I imagine that when you are actually installing the table, you begin to understand what Lee is telling you. He has a phone number where you can reach him. I really can't find any criticism although photographs of an installation would be helpful to me. That is, remedial photographs. Maybe I'll try to provide them as I go along. It's too late to begin my installation right now but tomorrow is a possibility.


----------



## psient

The installation was straight forward except the the tablesaw power switch could not remain in the original mounted position. I designed, fabricated and installed a bracket to re-mount the switch and that was the end of the difficulties with the installation. I'd estimate it would be about a one day job given the interference of the switch. I estimate because I had to take several work sessions for the mounting of the rail on the table saw, I was unable to work straight through.

There turned out to be no problems with installation instructions.


----------



## psient

I have been working with the EZEE feed table for about 8 months now. Here's what I perceive to be the pros and cons. NOte that when I built my shop I ensured that the floor was level and did not slope:

Pros:

Very easy to install and use.
Handles heavy sheet goods much better than a fixed solid table.
Mobility/on-off allows much more space in the shop. 
Storage is easy.
Height adjustment is simple to understand.

Cons:

Table's transfer balls leave indelible marks on surface of soft and semi hard wood. These cannot be removed.
Height adjustment is unreliable across time/occasions.
Awkward to handle table as a unit although once folded it is easy to store.

I think the 400 bucks was well worth it and except for the marring of the wood, I am happy with it. Lee is right to be proud of what he created.

Jon


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Jon;

Thanks for taking the time to do a review.

We now provide a link which shows photos of the install process.

On your cons, you mention the transfer balls leaving marks on your sheets. I suspect your unit is equipped with a batch of transfer balls that came from the manufacturer, which had more than the usual amount of oil on them. We didn't catch that immediately, and several units were shipped with this oil coating.

A customer called us with the same comment, and after a little investigating we discovered the problem. We called the customer and informed him of the find. He did get back to us, letting us know that was indeed the problem.

We cleaned the remainder of them in stock, prior to shipping them. (what a fun job that was), and now watch all shipments for the same problem.

We've run thousands of sheets across these tables, using very high end plywoods and veneers, with zero problems with marking. (or anything else). Hopefully, cleaning them well will eliminate that problem for you.

Again, thank you for the write up.


----------

